# Not billing a procedure that will have a 90 day global



## danehy (Mar 11, 2008)

If the doctor decides not to bill a one procedure out of 5 done at time of surgery because that one has a 90 day global and then can't charge for an E/M following surgery,,is that legal? And what if the surgeon doesn,t bill but the hospital does?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

I don't think that this is "allowed".  I believe that all procedures must be submitted to payors, especially if the patient is Medicare (Mandatory Claim Sumission).  If the procedure carries a 90-day global, then it's probably a high dollar service.  Would the physician rather lose out on the revenue generated by this service to cover post-op/routine care?  It doesn't seem logical.

Just my two-cents worth...

Good Luck!


----------

